# Osciloscopio USB



## mjnavapo (Feb 11, 2007)

Hola, no se si este es el subforo adecuado para poner mi duda, pero no se donde ponerla...

Quiero comprarme un osciloscopio, no necesito ninguna maravilla, es simplemente por el gusto de tener uno y usarlo 4 veces.

Pense en pillarme uno de segunda mano alalogico como los que usaba cuando estudiaba en el instituto, pero no me fio mucho de los que encuentro...

Por lo que mirando en el google he visto uno USB y supongo que con eso y mi portatil tendria mas que de sobra, pero es de china y vale 150€ mas envio.

Sabeis de algun otro Osciloscopio por USB que sea mas barato??
Tenia pensado gastarme unos 100/120€.


----------



## Aristides (Feb 11, 2007)

Yo tengo este y me dio buen resultado:

http://www.parallax.com/detail.asp?product_id=28014

La ventaja de este tipo de osciloscopio, es que si quieres sacar un imagen por la PC, es directo en cambio con uno analógico hay que andar sacando fotos con la cámara.


----------



## mjnavapo (Feb 12, 2007)

Gracias por la respuesta 

Y donde lo compraste?
Por cuanto te salio??

Un saludo.


----------



## Aristides (Feb 12, 2007)

Lo compré cuando estuve en EEUU, lo pagué 140,00 dólares, como estás hablando en español y de €, supongo que vives en España.


----------



## xhackdavidx (Feb 20, 2007)

Yo me monte un osciloscopio con la tarjeta de sonido de mi PC: 
calculas la resistencia que te hace falta en funcion de la tension, y usas cualquier programa gravador para ver la señal


----------



## mjnavapo (Mar 3, 2007)

He estado viendo lo de convertir una Game Boy en un osciloscopio y la verdad es que tiene muy buena pinta, ademas de que tengo una de cuando chico, el problema es que no se donde pillar el "cartucho" para convertirla.

Sobre lo de usar la t.sonido del pc... pues si es fiable me serviria.

Lo que pretendo es medir audio, concretamente comprobar a partir de que volumen de la radio del coche me empieza a meter distorsion, sobretodo las etapas conectadas a ellas.

El problema es que no se como tendria que conectarlo, que seria necesario y si se puede (ya que se va a medir etapas de potencia entregando mas de 1.200Wrms


----------



## nahumof (Jul 8, 2008)

Hola hace poco empece la implementacion de un osciloscopio, el famosisimo de pablo Hoffman, pero no he encontrado si alguien lo pudo hacer funcionar. se ve muy bien documentado pero antes de comprar todo decidi hacer la comunicacion USB con el micro, en el sitio de pablo se ofrece el firmware para mplab el cual tenia mucho tiempo sin utilizar.

bueno mi duda es la siguiente, me marca un error el compilador y si si lo quito me marca mil mas, de ubicacion de librerias y ordenes no aceptadas, alguien que lo pueda compilar en su maquina please. 
me miestra esto el mplab y no se si ese proceso me de el hex para programar con el eclipse:

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug build of project `C:\Documents and Settings\XIRUS\Escritorio\OSC Pablo Hfman\firmsofthard\oscusb-fw-r4\oscusb\oscusb.mcp' started.
Preprocessor symbol `__DEBUG' is defined.
Tue Jul 08 10:33:22 2008
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Clean: Deleting intermediary and output files.
Clean: Deleted file "C:\Documents and Settings\XIRUS\Escritorio\OSC Pablo Hfman\firmsofthard\oscusb-fw-r4\oscusb\oscusb.mcs".
Clean: Done.
Executing: "C:\Archivos de programa\Microchip\MCC18\bin\mcc18.exe" -p=18F4550 /i"C:\MCHPFSUSB\fw\oscusb" "main.c" -fo="C:\MCHPFSUSB\fw\oscusb\_output\main.o" -D__DEBUG -Ou- -Ot- -Ob- -Op- -Or- -Od- -Opa-
MPLAB C18 v3.21 (demo)
Copyright 2000-2008 Microchip Technology Inc.
Days remaining until demo becomes feature limited:  59
C:\Documents and Settings\XIRUS\Escritorio\OSC Pablo Hfman\firmsofthard\oscusb-fw-r4\oscusb\osc\confbits.h:15:Error [1224] configuration setting 'FCMEM' not recognized
C:\Documents and Settings\XIRUS\Escritorio\OSC Pablo Hfman\firmsofthard\oscusb-fw-r4\oscusb\osc\confbits.h:19:Error [1225] configuration value '21' not recognized for configuration setting 'BORV'
Halting build on first failure as requested.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug build of project `C:\Documents and Settings\XIRUS\Escritorio\OSC Pablo Hfman\firmsofthard\oscusb-fw-r4\oscusb\oscusb.mcp' failed.
Preprocessor symbol `__DEBUG' is defined.
Tue Jul 08 10:33:25 2008
----------------------------------------------------------------------
BUILD FAILED


bueno anexo la pagina para quien no conoce el proyecto.

http://pablohoffman.com/cgi-bin/twiki/bin/view/Oscusb/WebHome

saludos gracias.


----------



## waldillo (Ago 16, 2008)

La cuestión que te pasa es el bit de configuración FCMEM. En un 18f4550 es FCMEN hay que consultar la carpeta doc del compilador C18 para darse cuenta de como se llaman los configurations bits del microcontolador. Ami me pasó y tuve suerte

Consulta también el bit de configuracion Brown out BOR


----------



## AlfonsoX (Feb 28, 2009)

Hola a todos, estaba interesado en fabricarme un Osciloscopio de 2 canales para mi PC a través de puertos USB. He estado buscando información de proyectos ya realizados en Internet que me sirvan de guía pero la mayoría son muy complejos y no hay nada claro.

Supongo que será diseñar un circuito analógico. Programar un PIC que reciba las entradas analógicas, las trate y las envie por USB al PC, donde habra que programar otra aplicación donde se vean las señales, se modifique la base de tension, tiempos, etc... ¿Hay alguien que haya conseguido realmente fabricarse su propio osciloscopio? Si es así, que diga como y ponga circuitos, código....
Nota: No quiero un osciloscopio a través de la tarjeta de sonido del PC , pero también sería interesante información de como realizar un osciloscopio de 2 canales a través de la tarjeta de sonido del PC.

Un saludo y muchas gracias por las respuestas, Alfon


----------



## venado_bike (Mar 1, 2009)

Estaria buena la idea.. pero alguno sabe como Realizarla?  Me interesa..


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 8, 2009)

AlfonsoX dijo:
			
		

> Buenas de nuevo,
> 
> Tambien sería interesante información de como realizar un osciloscopio de 2 canales  traves de la tarjeta de sonido del PC. . .



En internet se puede encontrar programas que implementan esa funcion, por ejemplo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/osciloscopio-pc-pcb-36278/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/osciloscopio-tarjeta-sonido-906/


----------



## Earl (Oct 31, 2009)

i si no qieres dañar tu tarjeta, existen tarjetas de sonido usb, cuentan con entrada y salida por lo que tendras tu osciloscopio dos canales y generador 2 canales sin riesgo de la trjeta de sonido, en mexico cuesta 60 pesos (algo asi como 4.5USD), saludos!


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 31, 2009)

vaya uque seguimos en la linea, tambien apoyo la idea de utilisar una tarjeta de audio usb y los programas ya existentes, me parece mas sencillo y mas viable en caso de algun daño, almenos es asi como yo lo he pensado implementar en mi pc pues como es portatil, seria desagradable perder la funcionalidad de la tarjeta de audio del aparato


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 31, 2009)

el tema de utilizar las tarjetas de sonido es la posibilidad de convertir los datos analogicos a digitales con buena resolucion.

no creo que se pueda desarrollar facilmente un circuito integrado capaz de tomar datos analogicos convertirlos en digital y administrarlos a la pc directo por puerto USB sin utilizar al menos...:

1 - PIC18F2550
Varios - conversores A/D de 24bits al menos.
1 - Software adecuado diseñado especificamente para cumplir esa tarea.


----------



## Earl (Oct 31, 2009)

si habia escuchado tu proyecto y me comentabas que el integrado no lo encontrabas (igual io, en una busqeda rapida) pero huesmeando por mercado libre me encontre con unas tarjetas de sonido usb (que funcionan perfectamente para nuestro fin) super economicas (mas que si la hicieramos nosotros, mas peqeña y mas profesional), te mando el link de dos de ellas aunque claro hay muchisimos mas tipos

1 entrada-1 salida
(2 canales osciloscopio, 2 canales generador)
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-32966571-tarjeta-sonido-audio-usb-20-3d-virtual-51-canales-externa-_JM_

2 entradas-2salidas
(tendriamos q buscar software d osciloscopio 4 canales)
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-32847699-m29-tarjeta-sonido-usb-71-canales-4-conex-virtual-pc-laptop-_JM_

creo que es mas barato hacer esto,, mas rapido y mas facil,, habria que ver la calidad,, seguramente en sus paises tambien encuentran estos productos,, yo vivo en mexico


----------



## turkitos (May 20, 2010)

Nahumof, hola como va... te quería preguntar si pudiste implementar el osciloscopio. porque a mi encantaría armarlo haciéndole unas modificaciones para lograr un mayor ancho de banda y por supuesto colocarles conversores a/d de 10 o 16 bits mínimos para hacer una lectura mas precisa de la señal. te comento que en un par de mese voy a empezar con las pruebas para poder implementarlo pero me gustaría si tenes información o pruebas que hayas hecho para darle una ojeada..

Desde ya muchísimas gracias.


----------



## foso (Oct 12, 2010)

Hola. Como proyecto de fin de carrera quiero hacer un osciloscopio digital para PC metiendo los datos via USB. La frecuencia de muestreo va a andar por los 20MHz. Yo he visto que existen estos osciloscopios e incluso de anchos de banda de GHz, con lo cual me surge una cuestión: la velocidad de muestreo es mucho mayor a la velocidad de transmisión de datos a la PC, por lo tanto pienso que primero debe grabar unos cuantos datos en el aparato y luego pasarselos a la PC. No es asi ???

Pues asi se me había ocurrido hacerlo a mi. Utilizar una RAM para grabar los datos primero y luego pasarlos a la PC. El tema es que la señal no estaría en tiempo real. Mi idea es muestrear unas 3 pantallas y luego pasarlas al PC y asi sucesivamente. 

Y yo les pregunto a ustedes que son los que mas usan estos aparatos si sería útil un aparato así.
No estoy pidiendo que me digan como hacer el osciloscopio, pues lo quiero hacer yo, pero me gustaría saber si es una incomodidad que la señal no se vea en tiempo real.


----------



## sdlscl (Oct 14, 2010)

Hola señores, no sabia donde consultar y conste que no soy el primero que revivió el thread después de 3 años XD. 

Estaba interesado en comprarme un osciloscopio y veo que están saladitos. Me encontré unos por usb pero no se que tal. Acá dejo el link: http://temtecsa.com.ar/ecommerce/index.php?cPath=21_57&osCsid=a5c73acd1490d55187ae75d10fef9e92

No se si son buenos ni que resultados dan, no tengo mucha experiencia con osciloscopios.
Lo necesito para investigar, aprender, hacer pruebas. Tal vez con uno básico de pocas características me alcanza y me sobra pero tampoco me quiero quedar corto por si en un futuro le quiero dar un uso mas intensivo y semi-profesional. 

Otra opción que vi por ahí es la de fabricarme uno (y de paso aprender) pero no creo que sea muy confiable. 
No sé, qué opinan?.


----------



## danfly (Oct 17, 2010)

Que porquería u.u... llevo rato intentando buscar algún super proyecto precisamente para crear un osciloscopio de alta resolución y gran ancho de banda y que se comunique a la pc via usb, pero al parecer todos le gusta lo simple... lo buscaba para aprovechar de hacer algo en mi semana de vacaciones pero ya que todos se conforman con la tarjeta de sonido tendré que diseñarla yo mismo u.u... solo que se que eso me llevará mucho más de una semana


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 17, 2010)

sencillo o practico?, no es conformismo es practicidad, me parece un poco ofencivo tu comentario, si piensas realizarlo esperamos ver tu resultados y si en parte del proceso te podemos ayudar cuenta con nosotros


----------



## danfly (Oct 17, 2010)

Bueno pido disculpas por lo anterior, si logro algo lo publico, y ps creo que si necesitaria algo de ayuda mas que todo en el tratamiento de información ya en la computadora... si alguien sabe de programación y se siente capaz de desarrollar un entorno gráfico para el estudio de la señal sería magnifico contar con su colaboración


----------



## sdlscl (Oct 18, 2010)

danfly: Es interesante la idea de hacer el entorno gráfico, no lo veo complicado, solo hay que recibir los datos y muestrearlos en pantalla con diferentes métodos. Me sumaría a programar algo pero por el momento estoy metido en otro proyecto que me está costando más de lo que creía .
Y que te parece crear el hard acorde a la medida de algún soft que ronde por ahí, que creo que deben haber varios.


----------



## Horus (Dic 28, 2010)

Hola a todos. 
Este es la primera vez que posteo en el foro, y lo hago para ver si pueden ayudarme con la siguiente duda:
Estoy interesado en comprar un osciloscopio USB, y luego de averiguar sobre las distintas alternativas, el modelo DS0-2150 de HANTEK 

http://temtecsa.com.ar/catalog/file/Osciloscopios/USB Oscilloscope DSO-2150 ds.pdf

parece ser el adecuado para mis necesidades. Sin embargo, en sus especificaciones dice: 
-"Max. Sample Rate: Real-time sampling 150 Ms/s using one channel, 75 Ms/s using 2 channels"
-...
-"Vertical resolution: 8 bits/channel"
-"..."

Entiendo que "Real-Time Sampling" se refiere a que,usando un solo canal, muestrea la señal a 150 Ms/s y la muestra en el monitor de la PC en tiempo real (corrijanme si me equivoco). 
Mi duda es la siguiente: con 8 bits de resolución, se tienen 8 bits por muestra, lo que resultaría en una tasa de bits =(150Msamples/s)*(8 bits/sample)= 1200 Mbits/s .
¿Cómo es posible entonces con esa tasa medir en tiempo real, si la velocidad del puerto usb 2.0 es de 480 Mbit/s?
Sospecho que estoy entendiendo mal el sentido de "Real -Time Sampling" y lo que realmente hace el osciloscopio es muestrear los datos a 150Ms/s, guardarlos en su memoria, y luego transmitirlos por USB...O quizás estoy haciendo mal las cuentas. Como sea, espero que me puedan ayudar con esta duda. Gracias desde ya! saludos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 28, 2010)

Podrias subir todas las especificaciones del osciloscopio, por ej. Record Length, ancho de banda, etc.


----------



## Horus (Dic 28, 2010)

Gracias por responder.
El ancho de banda es de 60 MHz y el buffer es de 64K samples..
No sé cómo hacer para subir un pdf al foro, pero las especificaciones completas están en el siguiente enlace:
http://temtecsa.com.ar/catalog/file/...-2150%20ds.pdf.
Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 29, 2010)

Tiene un buen Record Length, habra que ver si para todas las funciones que trae lo usa por completo (ej. fft, si es que lo trae).

Para darte una idea del fsampling en cada division de tiempo, tenes que hacer esto:

fsampling=(Record Length)/(Selector-tiempo*10divisiones)

Ejemplo:

Si tuviera 2 osciloscopios con estas caracteristicas (tomalo como ejemplo), esto es lo que sucederia:

- DSO 1: fsampling-max=1Gsample/s, Record Length=8k, Ancho de banda=200MHz
- DSO 2: fsampling-max=150Msample/s, Record Length=64k, Ancho de banda=50MHz 

Supongamos que quisiera saber la frecuencia de muestreo usando la division de tiempo 2mS/division

Con el DSO1: fsampling=8k/(2mS/division*10divisones)=8k/(20ms)=400kHz

Como maximo podriamos muestrear una señal de 200kHz

Con el DSO2: fsampling=64k/(2mS/division*10divisones)=64k/(20ms)=3,2MHz

Como maximo podriamos muestrear una señal de 1,6MHz

Osea, que apesar de que el DSO1 parece mucho mejor por su tasa de muestreo maxima, el RL es 8 veces mas chico que el DSO2, eso perjudica su tasa de muestreo en las distintas divisiones de tiempo frente al DSO2. 

A la larga, esa diferencia de fsampling-max, va repercutir en el DSO2 en divisiones de frecuencia muy alta, donde por ej. si la fsampling en una division da 200M, en realidad el muetreo ahi si estara limitado por el fsampling-max osea 150M sera el limite.


----------



## Horus (Dic 29, 2010)

Cosmefulanito04 gracias pro la respuesta! Tenía olvidada la forma en cómo influye el Record Length en la frecuencia de muestreo. 
Pero mi pregunta apuntaba a cómo es posible, teniendo en cuenta que es un osciloscopio usb que necesita de un monitor, que cuando se usa la fsampling max se pueda transmitir esa tasa de bits por usb (1200 Mbits/s según las cuentas), cuando la velocidad del usb es de 480 Mbits/seg. ¿será que primero almacena y luego envía los datos por el usb a la velocidad que este le permite?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 29, 2010)

Puede ser que sea usb 3.0 (no creo) o como decis vos, en el caso de maximo muestreo, vaya almacenando en la PC las muestras, con lo cual en vez de muestrear en tiempo real, muestrea un ciclo y los otros 3 ciclos no, y repite el proceso (en el caso de superar la tranferencia del usb), total la señal es periodica  y en caso de no serlo, es decir sea un transistorio, tal vez solo tome 64k maximo.


----------



## Ferny (Dic 30, 2010)

Hola

Yo tengo ese mismo osciloscopio :-D



> Sospecho que estoy entendiendo mal el sentido de "Real -Time Sampling" y  lo que realmente hace el osciloscopio es muestrear los datos a 150Ms/s,  guardarlos en su memoria, y luego transmitirlos por USB


Creo que es así como dices, muestrea a lo máximo que puede, y cuando "llena" la memoria lo transmite por USB, con lo cual en la pantalla no estás viendo toda la onda sino un pequeña parte. En realidad, si pudiera transmitir todo, tú no serías capaz de verlo de todas formas. Cuando usas el trigger por ejemplo, muestrea alrededor de ese trigger y eso es lo que transmite por USB, el resto pasa de ello.

Si necesitas saber algo más de este osciloscopio pregunta. Yo no lo recomendaría para un profesional, al lado de un osciloscopio profesional (un Tektronix por ejemplo) se nota que la calidad del Hantek es baja, pero si es para usar en casa para tus diseños y tal te puede venir muy bien. Lo bueno es su precio, lo lo compré hace unos 2 años por cerca de 200€ (ahora los encuentras un poquito más baratos), mientras que un Tektronix... bueno, busquen precios :-D Ah, el Hantek es USB 2.0.

Un saludo


----------



## Selkir (Oct 26, 2011)

Yo también estoy mirando de comprarme un osciloscopio. Navegando me he topado con este (http://www.tiendatronic.com/oscilos...ion-usb-generador-pcsgu250-5410329409975.html). El uso que le voy a dar principalmente y prácticamente en exclusiva va a ser para señales de audio (previos, pedales de efecto, etc.).
¿Este está bien para el uso que le quiero dar o me recomendáis otro? La verdad que ando un poco perdido con esto de los osciloscopios.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## ea6rf (May 4, 2014)

Alguien sabe de algun osciloscopio para pc de doble trazo de unos 50mhz economico?
seria para ajuste de equipos de radiofrecuencia en principio de hf ya que de vhf suele necesitarse un osciloscopio superior, no hace falta que sea de lo mejor ya que el uso sera puntual


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 4, 2014)

Hola caro ea6rf quízaz ese aca quite tu enquietaciones :http://www.ebay.com/bhp/usb-oscilloscope-hantek , mire por toda hoja hasta lo fin y escoja  qual lo mejor te atiende.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ea6rf (May 4, 2014)

Gracias compañero por responder, si los habia visto es una opcion aunque mejor si tuviera marcas que elegir


----------



## bivalvo (May 4, 2014)

Hola, buenas a todos.

Estoy planteando seriamente comprarme un osciloscopio para usarlo para mis inventos.
He oído hablar sobre los osciloscopios que se conectan al PC por medio de USB y he estado mirando modelos. Concretamente éste es el que me interesa, por su velocidad (la mayor que he encontrado para dispositivos de este tipo).

El CD que incluye el kit ofrece una interfaz software para la gestión y visualización de las ondas. Por supuesto que siempre serán más lentos que los autónomos, debido a que el USB es un puerto serie y, por tanto, cuello de botella para tan altas velocidades.

Mi problema vino cuando me acerqué a mi tienda de electrónica habitual y el dependiente me dijo que no es aconsejable el uso de este tipo de osciloscopios porque una deriva puede afectarte al PC (es decir, que como haya una deriva lo que se jode es el PC). Ahora me ha echado atrás porque (obviamente) para mí esto es un grave problema. Yo supongo que contarán con protecciones para evitar este tipo de problemas. Pero por mucho que he googleado no he encontrado nada sobre esto. ¿Qué sabéis vosotros? En concreto, si sabéis algo (o podéis averiguarlo fácilmente) sobre el modelo que os he facilitado os estaré muy agradecido.







Muchas gracias.
Un saludo.


----------



## 2obe2 (May 12, 2014)

Hola, quería montar en casa un osciloscopio y había pensado en montar el DPScope, no puedo pegar el link porque llevo poco tiempo en el foro.

La pregunta es si alguno tiene algún osciloscopio por USB y que tal funcionan, también si me recomendais montar algún otro que sepáis que trabaja mejor. 
Muchas gracias.


----------



## kiwhilario (May 12, 2014)

si es para hobbysta o estudios es mejor comprarse un osciloscopio analogico de segunda mano. Solo pensaría comprarme un osciloscopio usb por su portabilidad. Si alcanza el dinero para comprar un "buen" osciloscopio usb, en mi opinion mejor compraría un Rigol DS1052 (digital).

Todo comentario que he leído y/o escuchado en internet es que un osciloscopio usb no vale la pena. Peor aún si son de esos que valen 80-150 dolares.

Ni que decir de esos osciloscopios "de bolsillo", más califican como juguete que como instrumento.


----------



## toronjiushhh (Feb 18, 2015)

Buenas! encaro otro proyecto rasca-diyer.... el SoundCard Scope... un osciloscopio en base a una placa de sonido externa USB...

http://www.epanorama.net/newepa/2012/05/08/usb-soundcard-to-digital-storage-oscilloscope/

Según la web soporta +-100mV... hice los cálculos y una maqueta en MultiSim y cambie algunos valores para evitar la saturacion del transistor que genera la tierra flotante...





Teniendo todo maqueteado me decidí a hacerlo   
Esta maqueta fue el circuito final... quedo con una atenuación de 50:1 / 10:1


La Placa...





Desarmada y por puentearla



 



El circuito con su atenuador...







Prueba de Humo...





Terminada   





La placa usb me costo solo $80 y es exactamente la misma que publican en la web.

Un tema que salio al armarla es el miniplug... inicialmente le puse uno mono pero se ve que el jack de la placa mete voltaje por el segundo anillo asi que le puse uno estereo y solo use la punta y la masa.

Filme un videito para deleite de la people  






Saludosss


----------



## pandacba (Feb 18, 2015)

Primero que nada, esa web publica cosas probadas, por otro lado para los valores alli mostrados, imposible saturarlo con 100mV, ya que en la entrada tiene un divisor por 10 ¿?.
Por otro lado que eso del transitor que genera la tierra flotane????
Buena idea pero hay errores de concepto


----------



## toronjiushhh (Feb 18, 2015)

Hola panda... lo que satura con +/-100mv es la entrada del integrado de la placa de sonido...

La idea de tierra flotante viene de levantar el nivel del 0v a 2.2v en la entrada para poder medir alterna y continua sin dramas (o algo asi explica la web original... en algunos casos se me escapa la liebre con el ingles)


----------



## pandacba (Feb 18, 2015)

En la web habla de 100mV en la entrad con ese divisor tenes 10mV, al salir por emisor no tenes amplificación adicional, es un adaptador que con preset permite modifiar la posición al cambiar el nivel.

Lo que si puede ser diferente es la sensibilidad del dispositivo que utilzaron en el proyecto de la web y el que vos utilizaste.
Hay que modificar el interior para puentear el capacitor de entrada de la sección Mic

De todas maneras me parece *buenísima tu iniciativa* y el echo q*ue compartas tu experiencia.* Por lo que te animo a seguir experimentando es la mejor manea de aprender y acumular experiencia


----------



## toronjiushhh (Feb 18, 2015)

Gracias! Lo bueno es que funciona y muy bien... no se si se notara en el video...


----------



## ska_gatotw (Feb 18, 2015)

toronjiushhh dijo:


> Un tema que salio al armarla es el miniplug... inicialmente le puse uno mono pero se ve que el jack de la placa mete voltaje por el segundo anillo asi que le puse uno estereo y solo use la punta y la masa.



Buen trabajo, la tensión que estás notando en los contactos del miniplug es para alimentación de micrófonos, sería el conector rosa, el azul (o celeste) es entrada de línea y no debería tener tensión, también te permite una señal con nivel mas alto por lo que quizás te convenga usar esa entrada.

Por otro lado yo tampoco entiendo la parte de la tierra fantasma, se supone que las señales de audio también pueden ser tensiones negativas (como si fuese corriente alterna) así que la placa no tendría que tener problemas en manejar tensiones negativas.

saludos!


----------



## netasibas (Mar 3, 2015)

Hola les cuento que estoy intentando hacer una especie de osciloscopio USB, jajaja muy ambicioso para alguien con mis pocos conocimientos de electronica.

Estoy utilizando un PIC24FJ64GB002 y C# para dibujar, la idea es utilizar comandos SCPI.

Para la transmisión por USB me base en el MLA de Microchip USB hid_custom

Voy avanzando hasta el momento puedo configurar un par de velocidades, cambiar la cantidad de puntos a capturar y solicitar los datos de la memoria.

Ahora si envío por ejemplo 2 mil bytes (un byte por punto ADC en 8 bits) todo perfecto 

*Mi problema es que cuando quiero enviar por ejemplo 4 mil bytes, se pierden paquetes.*

la transmición la realizo en la función APP_DeviceCustomHIDTasks()  cada vez que entra tan solo envio 64 bytes y espera entrar otra vez para enviar otros 64 bytes hasta completar la cantidad de puntos.

Los bytes del buffer que tiene los puntos los copio en la variable ToSendDataBuffer y antes de enviar siempre hay un while esperando que este desocupado así:

        while(HIDTxHandleBusy(USBInHandle));
        USBInHandle = HIDTxPacket(CUSTOM_DEVICE_HID_EP, ToSendDataBuffer,64);


Por favor podrán ayudarme a quitar este interrogante de mi cabeza


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 3, 2015)

Zipea y subí lo que llevas hecho para recibir ayuda 

¿Cómo subo imágenes y *archivos*?


----------



## netasibas (Mar 4, 2015)

Hola DOSMETROS subo lo que hice y una imagen de algunos comandos que envio y como se ve.

nota: la onda de la imagen es cuadrada pero pasa que para depurar y detectar que se me saltean paquetes cada 64 bytes envio un contador que es la linea 
ToSendDataBuffer[63] = (idxBufferTransmit - 64) / 64 + 48;
en la función Tata, con comentarla se ve una onda cuadrada que es lo correcto.

saludos


----------



## papirrin (Mar 4, 2015)

Prueba al revés.

En lugar de...
while(HIDTxHandleBusy(USBInHandle));
USBInHandle = HIDTxPacket(CUSTOM_DEVICE_HID_EP, ToSendDataBuffer,64);

Pon:
USBInHandle = HIDTxPacket(CUSTOM_DEVICE_HID_EP, ToSendDataBuffer,64);
while(HIDTxHandleBusy(USBInHandle));

O sea, que continúe el programa hasta que el buffer esté enviado.


----------



## netasibas (Mar 4, 2015)

Hola Papirrin. Me gustó tu idea pero sigue pasando lo mismo.

En el programa hago esto para ver los paquetes que recibe:

            System.Diagnostics.Debug.Write(respuesta[1]);
            System.Diagnostics.Debug.Write(':');
*System.Diagnostics.Debug.WriteLine(respuesta[64]);*

El carácter 64 es el contador que envío desde el PIC, comienza en 48 hasta 255, vuelve a comenzar y siempre se saltan muchos paquetes, principalmente al comienzo.

Recibe el primero pero luego se saltea muchos (varía la cantidad)
Por ejemplo: 48, 95, 96, 97... Etc. Se salta unas decenas y luego sigue bien.


----------



## papirrin (Mar 4, 2015)

Pues descomprimí tu archivo para ver si veía algo raro en el código del PIC,
pero no encontré dónde está el archivo entre tantas carpetas.
Supongo que usas mikroC. ¿Por qué no pones el código fuente del PIC, aquí?


----------



## netasibas (Mar 5, 2015)

Hola, Papirrin. Uso XC16 y esa cantidad impresionante de carpetas lo hizo el MPLABX al empaquetar el ejemplo HID custom del MLA de Microchip.

El proyecto del firmware está en: Osciloscopio\OsciloscopioPic\apps\usb\device\hid_custom\firmware\MPLAB.X\

El de Windows está en: OsciloscopioWin es en C# con Visual Studio 2010

¿Puede ser que los paquetes se pierdan porque uso HID? ¿Debería utilizar algún otro tipo como CDC?


----------



## papirrin (Mar 6, 2015)

> ¿puede ser que los paquetes se pierdan porque uso HID?



yo estoy haciendo un analizador logico con HID y manda paquetes de 64bytes uno tras otro y no tengo ningun problema, yo estoy utilizando Basic en el pic y java para un androide ...pero no creo que el lenguaje tenga algo que ver con el protocolo.

en pocas palabras no creo que sea eso, aunque podrias probar  haciendo un pequeño retardo entre el envio de paquetes.


----------



## netasibas (Mar 6, 2015)

Muchísimas gracias Papirrin dio resultado


----------



## yukardo (Jun 17, 2016)

Buenas Tardes,

Me gustaría comprar un osciloscopio para hacer pruebas en mi casa.

Estaba pensando algo sencillo como un osciloscopio USB que se conecte a la PC.

Mi pregunta es si ¿alguien ha usado alguno de estos equipos? y ¿cual me pueden recomendar?

Muchas Gracias.

Saludos,


----------



## sublime_0410 (Jun 17, 2016)

Necesitas describir que tan sencillo es sencillo, es decír, para que tipo de pruebas lo piensas usar...


----------



## mdchaparror (Jun 17, 2016)

yo personalmente uso el Hantek 6022BE, para cosas sencillas va bastante bien


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jun 17, 2016)

No te fijaste el que publico. mnicolau aca en el foro? lo puedes armar tu mismo.
osciloscopio-pc-pcb


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jun 18, 2016)

pero si es para algo serio un osciloscopio via sonido no es muy practico, para aficionado tal vez.

yo nunca he usado uno USB veo que son baratos, pero de anchos de banda reducidos, en ese caso optaria por uno usado analogico.

pero si lo quiero digital pues haria un esfuerzo y me compraria uno digital un poco mas modesto, pues ya es semi portatil, almacenas datos en una USB y son USB mas que solo 1 vez use el modo USB.


----------



## yukardo (Jun 18, 2016)

Actualmente solo estoy haciendo unos circuitos sencillos basados en arduino. Pero a medida que vaya haciendo circuitos mas complejos me gustaría tener un osciloscopio sencillo con el cual tomar medidas.

Me gustaría que fue USB por el espacio y la portabilidad. En caso de que requiera hacer medidas fuera del laboratorio. En amazon vi unos digitales que rondan de $450 a $650 tektronix, pero eso sería para mas adelante.

También vi la opción que nombro mdchaparror, la cual me pareció atractiva y queria saber que tan bien funcionan.

Muchas Gracias


----------



## Scooter (Jun 18, 2016)

Un amigo tiene uno de 50€ comprado en ebay y va razonablemente bien.
Creo que es este o muy parecido, osciloscopio hanteck en ebay está mas barato, pero ahora no tengo ganas de buscar, hay uno en Toledo España que se ve que los vende levemente mas caros que comprados de china, pero en tu caso creo que será mejor de china, no se.
Es relativamente grande y limitado en funcionalidades, pero bueno, hace su trabajo.

Uno analógico, a estas alturas... conmigo que no cuenten no los quiero ni gratis.


----------



## ruben90 (Jun 18, 2016)

cuervobrujo dijo:


> No te fijaste el que publico. mnicolau aca en el foro? lo puedes armar tu mismo.
> osciloscopio-pc-pcb



Dicho osciloscopio me parece mas un adaptador de impedancias, para proteger la tarjeta de sonido. La frecuencia máxima de trabajo seria de unos 10kHz, ya que a mayor frecuencia la señal se distorsiona (debido a la capacidad de muestreo de las tarjetas de sonido convencionales), y también tiene que ver el sofware para visualizar la señal.

Hay que calibrarlo muy bien, protecciones contra ruido eléctrico, y no lo utilizaría para medir la corriente domestica, al menos sin un transformador 1:1  .Nada como un buen oscilocopio analógico.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jun 18, 2016)

pues si yo optaria por uno usado o un chino digital.
pero los hantek no les veo nada malo , solo que necesitas una PC o laptop


----------



## ruben90 (Jun 19, 2016)

Eh visto que los software de Hantek se pueden descargar con solo registrarse. Me pregunto si se podrán ajustar a ciertas necesidades, estaría bueno probar. Lastima que mis conocimientos aun están en fase pollito  , si algún gallo se animara  .


----------



## Scooter (Jun 19, 2016)

Hanteck tiene uno muy curioso de ocho canales a precio razonable, como contrapartida tiene muy poco ancho de banda, pero cuando quieres verificar muchas cosas a la vez, puede ser una opción interesante


http://www.ebay.es/itm/201189420108?rmvSB=true


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jun 19, 2016)

yo pocas veces he usado los 2 canales, en un osciloscopio de 4 canales pues a menos que estes haciendo algo que necesites ver que pasa con almenos 3 señales comprometidas.

pero si es para investigar con microcontroladores raravez usaras 2 canales.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 19, 2016)

No sabría decir, a mi se me ha quedado corto el analizador lógico de 16 canales en infinidad de ocasiones
En mi instituto hay uno de cuatro canales pero tiene mas años que san antón y es bastante incómodo de usar, pero a veces lo busco porque necesito los cuatro.
Solo me ha parado la compra del de ocho canales su muy reducido ancho de banda.


----------



## plarenas (Jun 21, 2016)

yo tengo 2 uno es portatil muy como de un canal con poco ancho de banda (200khz analogo) es el DSO Nano V3, y por otro lado tengo el PicoScope de la serie 3206 con generador de señales seno triangular cuadrada y con rampla muy recomendable


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jun 21, 2016)

que yo sepa son caros casi comparable el precio con un hantek de 4 canales y mas ancho de banda, yo una vez lo quise comprar pero lo vi tan impractico que mejor ahorre mas y consegui uno mas serio.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Dic 15, 2016)

Hola, compre el Hantek 6022be pero no entiendo bien lo de las tierras aisladas. ¿Como es que no debo medir para evitar dañar el osciloscopio? ¿alguien me ayuda?

Gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 15, 2016)

Es muy sencillo, las tierras *NO* están aisladas, son *UNA* sola.

Solo puedes ponerla en un sitio, el que mas manía le tengas.

Ojo, si están unidas a la masa del USB, lo mas probable, además lo estarán a la masa de tu PC que puede que esté puesta a tierra o no, eso depende de si es un portátil a batería o un sobremesa


----------



## Gerson strauss (Dic 15, 2016)

Scooter dijo:


> Es muy sencillo, las tierras *NO* están aisladas, son *UNA* sola.
> 
> Solo puedes ponerla en un sitio, el que mas manía le tengas.
> 
> Ojo, si están unidas a la masa del USB, lo mas probable, además lo estarán a la masa de tu PC que puede que esté puesta a tierra o no, eso depende de si es un portátil a batería o un sobremesa



¿Las tierras no están aisladas? ahora estoy mas confundido


----------



## Scooter (Dic 15, 2016)

De nuevo: *NO*, *NUNCA* lo han estado. A lo mejor existe un osciloscopio de masas aisladas, pero nunca he visto uno ni en fotos.
De hecho no son las tierras, es *LA* tierra.


----------



## jorge7458 (Dic 15, 2016)

Buenas:
Uno de losprimeros osciloscopios digitales portatiles de tecktronic tenía las 2 entradas aisladas entre si ,justamente se preciaba que podía medir los canales con tierras separadas ,ejemplo de un lado y de otro de un transformador de pulsos para exitar tiristores.-
Sds.
Jorge


----------



## Scooter (Dic 15, 2016)

Pues me alegro de saber que existen o han existido, desde luego sería algo bastante práctico.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2016)

jorge7458 dijo:


> Buenas:
> Uno de losprimeros osciloscopios digitales portatiles de tecktronic tenía las 2 entradas aisladas entre si ,justamente se preciaba que podía medir los canales con tierras separadas ,ejemplo de un lado y de otro de un transformador de pulsos para exitar tiristores.-
> Sds.
> Jorge



Yo tuve un osciloscopio Tecktronic con estas características, 2 canales diferenciales de 100Mhz "Una bestia" .

También tuve un osciloscopio Philips modular, mainframe y alojamiento para diversas opciones que incluían etapas verticales diferenciales todavía "Mas bestia".


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 15, 2016)

Hola a todos , hay un osciloscopio digital portatil marca Fluke model 199 (incluso nuestro conpañero de Foro , Don Daniel Mesa tiene esa joia en su taller , veer en : https://www.google.com.br/search?q=...e5r_fQAhXPl5AKHQ38CV4QsAQIZQ&biw=1680&bih=890) que tiene las dos entradas con su tierra totalmente aysladas galvanicamente .     
! OJO ! , jo conosco 2 Enginieros amigos mio que estropiaran imediatamente su osciloscopio USB mas los LapTops ao medir la REDE AC sin cualquer cuidado de ayslación entre la tierra del osciloscopio y la Fase del REDE AC .     
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> . . . .! OJO ! , jo conosco 2 Enginieros amigos mio que estropiaran imediatamente su osciloscopio USB . . . . .



Dijo Confucio (Filosofo Chino 551 a. C. - 479 a. C.): _*"NO se puede fabricar un dispositivo 'A prueba de tontos' ya que estos son muy inteligente y encontrarán la forma de dañarlo"*_


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 15, 2016)

Los dos colegas si olvidaran conpletamente que lo LapTop tenia conectado  lo tercer pino (Tierra) en la tomacurrientes de la fuente y ese fue lo camiño de la altissima curriente de la Fase al tocar en lo tierra de la punta de prueba  , si lo LapTop en ese fatidico momento estuvesse alimentado solamente por su bateria interna ese terrible facto no tenia acontecido .
Los osciloscopios USB y los LapTops fueran atirados a la basura por pierda total y su dueños tuveran que "digerir" lo prejuicio $$$ con esa tonteria momentanea  .
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Dic 16, 2016)

Mi PC esta conectada a un estabilizador de voltaje, el cual tiene a su salida un transformador de varias bobinas que se conmutan para subir o bajar el AC, según sea necesario. ¿Esto se puede considerar como un transformador de aislamiento?

NOTA: mi casa no tiene puesta a tierra, aunque si esta la barra de cobre entre la tierra, pero solo el contador de energía esta conectado a ella. El resto de la casa no.

Gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 16, 2016)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Mi PC esta conectada a un estabilizador de voltaje, el cual tiene a su salida un transformador de varias bobinas que se conmutan para subir o bajar el AC, según sea necesario. ¿Esto se puede considerar como un transformador de aislamiento?
> 
> NOTA: mi casa no tiene puesta a tierra, aunque si esta la barra de cobre entre la tierra, pero solo el contador de energía esta conectado a ella. El resto de la casa no.
> 
> Gracias.


NO ,no puedes considerar , eso porque generalmente los transformadores enpleyados en reguladores de tensión automacticos por una razon de economia ( eso solamente para lo fabricante) son autotransformadores o sea un unico devanado con varios tomas para hacer los ayustes de tensión , asi  tienes que enpleyar un transformador de relación de tensión 1:1 (dos devanados totalmentes independentes) si quieres tener total seguridad , pero eso solamente es nesesario cuando quieres medir algo que sea conectado directemente a la Rede AC.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Dic 16, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> NO ,no puedes considerar , eso porque generalmente los transformadores enpleyados en reguladores de tensión automacticos por una razon de economia ( eso solamente para lo fabricante) son autotransformadores o sea un unico devanado con varios tomas para hacer los ayustes de tensión , asi  tienes que enpleyar un transformador de relación de tensión 1:1 (dos devanados totalmentes independentes) si quieres tener total seguridad , pero eso solamente es nesesario cuando quieres medir algo que sea conectado directemente a la Rede AC.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



No, no creo que sea autotransformador. El estabilizador tiene un circuito que detecta las bajadas o subidas del AC y luego por medio de reles, conmuta la bobina apropiada para subir o bajar el AC a la salida. Es como un transformador "1:1" pero con varias bobinas primarias.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 16, 2016)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> No, no creo que sea autotransformador. El estabilizador tiene un circuito que detecta las bajadas o subidas del AC y luego por medio de reles, conmuta la bobina apropiada para subir o bajar el AC a la salida. Es como un transformador "1:1" pero con varias bobinas primarias.



Justo, un autotransformador con varias salidas, o con varias entradas, para el caso lo mismo da.
Por cierto, a base de relés opino que menuda %&$$##@ de sistema 

Casi seguro que es un autotrafo y no un trafo porque "consume" casi el doble de cobre en bobinados y si no necesitas aislamiento; todo lo que va al enchufe no necesita, es gastar por gastar.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 16, 2016)

Scooter dijo:


> Justo, un autotransformador con varias salidas, o con varias entradas, para el caso lo mismo da.
> Por cierto, a base de relés opino que menuda %&$$##@ de sistema
> 
> Casi seguro que es un autotrafo y no un trafo porque "consume" casi el doble de cobre en bobinados y si no necesitas aislamiento; todo lo que va al enchufe no necesita, es gastar por gastar.


Coincido plenamente  con Don Scooter , pero si quieres quitar esa duda ustedes mismo basta con auxilio de un multimetro setado (ayustado) para medir continuidad ("Beeep") y averiguar si hay contacto entre la entrada y salida , eso es lógicamente hecho con lo estabilizador desconectado de la tomacurrientes.    
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Dic 16, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Coincido plenamente  con Don Scooter , pero si quieres quitar esa duda ustedes mismo basta con auxilio de un multimetro setado (ayustado) para medir continuidad ("Beeep") y averiguar si hay contacto entre la entrada y salida , eso es lógicamente hecho con lo estabilizador desconectado de la tomacurrientes.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Haré esa prueba y luego comento los resultados. Gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Dic 17, 2016)

Tienen razón. Destape el estabilizador y al parecer si es un autotransformador. Medí entre la salida del AC y la clavija de entrada de la misma y hay continuidad.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 17, 2016)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Tienen razón. Destape el estabilizador y al parecer si es un autotransformador. Medí entre la salida del AC y la clavija de entrada de la misma y hay continuidad.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 151517


Entonses NO hay isolación Galvanica , si quieres mas seguridad busque por un transformador ayslador con relación de espiras 1:1.
Att,
Daniel Lopes


----------



## Josen (Jun 26, 2017)

Hola, hace poco me compré un osciloscopio de estos que van por USB al ordenador, ayer estuve ajustando las sondas en 10x tal como explicaban las instrucciones había que conectar la sonda a la salida que trae incorporada el osciloscopio de una señal escalón (Vp=2v f=1Khz), hay que girar un pequeño tornillo que lleva la sonda hasta que el escalón salga perfecto (bueno, supongo que los que respondan a esta pregunta lo sabrán mejor que yo )

Pero hoy al verificar que estaban ajustadas he visto que hay una que  no, y por mucho que mueva el tornillo no se ajusta bien, en el archivo adjunto una captura. ¿Por qué podría ser?¿Se ha roto la sonda?

Otra cuestión que tengo es que al medir ondas sinusoidales, cuando tengo la sonda en 10x con una sonda la señal sale perfecta (esta sonda es la que no ajusta bien) y extrañamente la sonda que ajusta mal si obtiene la señal sin recortar, en concreto se recorta por la parte superior (incluyo captura)

Y ya por último si me pudieran explicar como cambiar el acoplamiento a AC o CC (lo que tengo rodeado en la primera captura)

Muchas gracias por vuerstro tiempo y un saludo


----------



## Scooter (Jun 26, 2017)

Pues si has comprado _*UN*_ osciloscopio, la solución se sabrá leyendo _*UNAS*_ instrucciones.

Lo de la calibración de la sonda solo es cuando se usa en 10x, a ver si la estás calibrando en 1x
Si no va lo mismo es que la sonda está mal

Lo de la señal parece que tengas una componente de continua y por eso sale recortada
Normalmente el acoplamiento se ajusta en el menú de la entrada pero a saber como va el tuyo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 26, 2017)

Hola a todos , lo sinal en "verde" que estas recortado mas arriba (o mejor aun ,saturado) no serias porque hay ecedido lo limite superior del rango vertical dese canal?.
Asi lo mejor a hacer es actuar en lo "off-set" vertical hasta ese quedarse igual a de lo canal amarillho.   
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Josen (Jun 26, 2017)

Hola, el problema es ese, que viene con unas instrucciones muy escasas (a penas una hoja sobre cómo ajustar la sonda y qué tensiones máximo puede medir) lo de la sonda sé que es en x10 cuando la tengo que ajustar, y eso hago, pero hay una sonda que no consigo ajustar, será que está rota, aunque me parece raro recién comprado.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 26, 2017)

Si no la puedes ajustar seguramente esté mal.
Prueba a cambiar de canal la sonda y poco más.


----------



## Josen (Jun 26, 2017)

Hola Daniel, la única opción que veo es activar o desactivar el canal, ajustar las divisiones o invertir pero para anular el posible offset no lo encuentro, no sé si no traerá esa opción este osciloscopio... de todas formas muchas gracias por tu respuesta quizás esté a punto de dar con el fallo.
He buscado por internet y no encuentro instrucciones de este modelo.

El problema parece de la sonda, lo que es curioso es que la que supuestamente está mal (porque no puedo ajustarla) es la que me está midiendo bien.



Scooter dijo:


> Si no la puedes ajustar seguramente esté mal.
> Prueba a cambiar de canal la sonda y poco más.



Lo he probado y sigue igual, posiblemente sea la sonda, que pena recién comprado


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 26, 2017)

? Acaso ya tentaste poner lo cursor verde (2) sobre (arriba) lo cursor amarillo (1) ?.
Eses dos cursores si quedan a la esquierda de la pantalla.
Mira lo "off-set" que aclaro aca es la posición relativa vertical donque si queda lo cursor o "0" Volts. 
Ao ayustar la punta 10:1 debes buscar por la onda lo mas cuadrada que possible sin aberraciones (picos que en realidad no deben existir) en los estremos .
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Gustavo Daniele (Jun 22, 2021)

Hola que tal! Esa es la cuestión, alguien utilizo estos osciloscopios para Windows o Android (lo publica para cargar hasta en celulares!) Es de la revista saber electrónica. Dejo el link para la descripción, gracias!








						Osciloscopio Usb Para Pc, Tablet Celular Hasta 1440vpp - $ 3.190
					

SE OFRECE UN OSCILOSCOPIO POR USB PARA PC, que funciona con cualquier versión de Windows, desde XP hasta 10.Incluye 2 puntas; normal y atenuadora (pero es de un sólo canal)En PC no tendrá inconenientes para que funcione, aún si no posee muchos conocimientos. En Tablets y PC su instalación es más...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar


----------



## Gasparv (Jun 22, 2021)

En principio debe ser útil, son bajas frecuencias y dependerá del convertidor A/D que haya en ese adaptador.
No es lo mismo, pero tengo uno basado en Arduino, con pantalla, que funciona y cuesta unos 20 eur.


----------



## analogico (Jun 22, 2021)

ese no

pero esos osciloscopios son tarjetas de sonido modificadas,
así que debería servir para audio
pero cosas  de bajo voltaje

hay en el link lo recomiendan para uso automotriz
esos son 12V , no mas que eso


----------



## Gustavo Daniele (Jun 22, 2021)

analogico dijo:


> ese no
> 
> pero esos osciloscopios son tarjetas de sonido modificadas,
> así que debería servir para audio
> ...


Si, la idea es usarlo para ajustar bias y reposo en amplificadores por ejemplo, es una posibilidad más cercana a la inversión de un osciloscopio. Leyendo las preguntas encontré esto:


----------



## analogico (Jun 22, 2021)

puede servir,

pero  no esta aislado, las puntas  atenuadoras son solo resistencias
así que hay que tener cuidado en donde se mide


----------



## juantelinco (Jun 23, 2021)

Compra una tarjeta de sonido usb de 60 u 80 pesosy busca  en youtube tutorial de osciloscopio por tarjeta de sonido pc.


----------



## Gasparv (Jun 23, 2021)

Gustavo Daniele dijo:


> Si, la idea es usarlo para ajustar bias y reposo en amplificadores por ejemplo, es una posibilidad más cercana a la inversión de un osciloscopio. Leyendo las preguntas encontré esto:


Para ajustar la polarización y el reposo es mejor un tester de alta impedancia, que aprecie mV. 
Cuidado con la masa del osciloscopio, va ser común y no puedes medir tensiones flotantes, salvo que alimentes el amplificador a través de un transformador de aislamiento.


----------



## Gustavo Daniele (Jun 23, 2021)

juantelinco dijo:


> Compra una tarjeta de sonido usb de 60 u 80 pesos y busca  en youtube tutorial de osciloscopio por tarjeta de sonido pc.


Si, ahí lo ví, se ve que tiene muchas limitaciones, muchas gracias *por* el dato!


----------

